#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Amsterdam-west (vluctlaan richting plein 40'45)

## BOSENLOMMER

Gisteren (maandag 16-okt) rond 17uur, uit het oog verloren,twee opvallende meisjes liepen richting plein 40,45 aan de rechterkant van de vluchtlaan, 1 droeg zwart broekje met witte vertical streppen, de andere een strakke spijkerboek ...allebei hadden zonnebril aan ; 

AUB, neem contact met me op ..

----------

